# im about ready to



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

take all my sale goats to the market, 

i've had three people back out of buying the boers, and its ridiculous i just can't figure it out

i'm only asking 250 a head for the boer does, one has papers. there is nothing wrong with them and 3 of the 4 are really young and the other is only barely three. they all can still make babies, really nice ones at that too...

i even made one guy a package deal of all 4 for 850 and he wouldn't take it. 

and the wether, i told people i would even sell him in quarters for 2 bucks a pound and no buyers..


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

it is frustrating, i've been there, just either keep trying at your price, or lower it a tad. how are you advertising?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

right now everyone is struggling....  .....alot of people want to buy and try to short change you saying ..."well I bought one from so and so... and I bought them cheaper and registered .........
it's like oh wow....good for you...... but you get what you pay for .....I say..LOL ....well I always stink to my guns and not let then rob me....besides the goats the other people sold "cheaper" are not at all near your quality of goats SDK ......But if you are needing to put a rush on it ....as Alaska boers said.....Go ahead and lower it a bit.....But don't let people take advantage of you either....

I have had people back out before.....but I feel they didn't have the money in the first place...to buy them..... when it came time .....they had to back out...  It's sad ......


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I didnt get anywhere selling the meat boys for $2 a lb. So I just dont tell them that anymore, its already figured into the sale price. 
Last yr all the boys went, 50% Boer Nubian and one purebred at a pkg deal and it averaged out to $72 a head. They were weaned early, didnt get any vacs. This was a repeat customer so I was OK with it, they had to go. 
But if yours dont HAVE to go then you can wait. It just irks me that people out there dont know any better...you have a quality animal and they seem to think its just some goat thats not worth anything well sorry you have bred & fed that doe. You have cleaned up after her. At a minimum of five months. You have trimmed her feet heck she might have had a vet check or blood testing in there. And most of us I bet dont even figure in labor! :veryangry:


----------

